# Accidentally frozen meds



## HofsMrs (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi,
I posted on the IVF forum earlier, not realising there were experts I could also ask (I'm new to FF)! Anyway, I had my meds delivered yesterday (ovitrelle and gonal f 900). This morning turned the fridge down a little bit to make sure it was cold enough, and the fridge went into overdrive and froze everything in it, including (I assume) my meds, which I didn't discover until a few hours later. I didn't check whether they had frozen just turned the fridge up straight away. I'm worried now that I've destroyed the meds as they're not supposed to be frozen. Do you know if I've completely ruined them?! Thanks for any advice you can give me!


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

If there is a chance they have been frozen then I'd advise to get a fresh supply of medicines. Freezing medicines can cause crystals to form in the solution which can affect the medicine inside, it can also affect the integrity of the vial/container that the medicine is stored in. Sorry


----------

